# EX P & A Campbell crews of late 60's early seventies.



## Chris Rogers (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi all, do any of you remember any of the crews of Balm0ral or Westward Ho especially old Alfie and the purser Vic and Capt Jack Whyde there was a first mate nicknamed Scarface who liked his rum. Heres hoping Chris Rogers


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Born & brought up within the sound of the Glen Usk's whistle, Highbury Rd., Weston. As a kid spent a lot of time on the the old (Birnbeck) pier where Jack Wide was piermaster & occasional relief master. Also knew his son Stephen quite well & there was a daughter who was hostess on the hovercraft in 1963. Spent a few weeks as AB on Bristol Queen in 1963 with Jack George as master & Jack Wide & Leo Virgo releiving, plus of course Mr. Smith-Cox as a regular on the bridge. Great days on a great ship! I beleive Jack Wide had a square rigged masters ticket from the days of Anglo American Oil. 

Tony


----------



## mike pen (May 5, 2008)

*pand a cambell*



Tony Breach said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Born & brought up within the sound of the Glen Usk's whistle, Highbury Rd., Weston. As a kid spent a lot of time on the the old (Birnbeck) pier where Jack Wide was piermaster & occasional relief master. Also knew his son Stephen quite well & there was a daughter who was hostess on the hovercraft in 1963. Spent a few weeks as AB on Bristol Queen in 1963 with Jack George as master & Jack Wide & Leo Virgo releiving, plus of course Mr. Smith-Cox as a regular on the bridge. Great days on a great ship! I beleive Jack Wide had a square rigged masters ticket from the days of Anglo American Oil.
> 
> Tony


(Thumb) 
hi tony,i was brought up near ilfracombe,and remember the cardiff queen and the bristol,and some more in the late fifties,coming into ilfracombe,not forgetting the waverly. regards mike.


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Remember the Bristol Queen, Cardiff Queen, Glen Gower, balmoral. they all visited Newhaven at some time during my childhood.
Worked on a Sussex Queen once but she was not owned by Campbels. Worked on the Creasted eagle when she was charted by Campbels. Fond memoriesof the "white funnel fleet"


----------



## mike pen (May 5, 2008)

*p and a cambell*



billyboy said:


> Remember the Bristol Queen, Cardiff Queen, Glen Gower, balmoral. they all visited Newhaven at some time during my childhood.
> Worked on a Sussex Queen once but she was not owned by Campbels. Worked on the Creasted eagle when she was charted by Campbels. Fond memoriesof the "white funnel fleet"


 hi billyboy. another one has just come to me,we once went to lundy island,on the cambria,late fifties,no jetty,came ashore in life boats,good fun. regards mike.(Thumb)


----------



## fredav1 (Aug 12, 2008)

Chris Rogers said:


> Hi all, do any of you remember any of the crews of Balm0ral or Westward Ho especially old Alfie and the purser Vic and Capt Jack Whyde there was a first mate nicknamed Scarface who liked his rum. Heres hoping Chris Rogers


Hi Chris How well I remember the old P&A. I joined them in 1954 for a season as a 16 year old lad to get my steering ticket to go deep sea. One of my first jobs was to go aboard the old Ravenswood, which had been laid up, to get her ready for breaking up, I think, in Newport. When they started backing and filling the engines and the paddles started to turn a body came to the surface. It was a watchman who had gone missing some time before, he must have been trapped under the paddle wheel. I was then on the Bristol Queen running down to Ilfracombe until I was transferred to the Cardiff Queen on the Ilfracombe to Swansea run. Happy days


----------

